
AWS Lambda Supports Node.js v6.10 - ceylanismail
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2017/03/aws-lambda-supports-node-js-6-10/
======
adzicg
I've updated claudiajs to use the new 6.10 runtime as default.

